# Windows 10



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

Apologies if this has been posted already as I only did a quick search and didnt see anything crop up.

I just read an article about how Microsoft is skipping the name of Windows 9 all together and they are now calling it "Windows 10". It is going to unify all PC's, mobile phones, and tablets under a single operating system. Short quote and source link below:



> Microsoft on Tuesday gave its first detailed look at the next major update to Windows, which it has decided to call Windows 10.
> 
> The software, expected to be released in final form next year, is designed to run across the broadest array of devices, with screens ranging from four inches to 80 inches, with some devices having no screens at all.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/microsoft-announces-windows-10-operating-system.205834/


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 30, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/microsoft-announces-windows-10-operating-system.205834/


That wasnt there when I started to make this thread


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 1, 2014)

Let me guess. Win10 will be the only OS to support DX12.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2014)

why are they skipping 9???? doesn't make any sense...


----------



## zsolt_93 (Oct 1, 2014)

They confirmed 2 days ago they will give 9 as a free upgrade. They rename it to 10 so they don't have to.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm going to have to say the exact same reason Nvidea went from 7xx line cards to 9xx line cards.  

MS is trying to distance itself from older variations, which did not work as they were intended.  Rather than tick off the next number, they create a divide (in the minds of stupid consumers) by skipping a number.  Going from 8.1 to 10 implies a 2 generation gap, which MS will likely want given the pull for finally having "a unified experience with all Windows based devices."  Though this was the mantra for 8/8.1, they borked it by basically giving the finger to non-touch interfaces.


I'm pulling out the grain of salt now.  MS adding elaborate and unnecessary numerical divides generally means that they are competing with perception, and not tackling function.  A point can be made that they want to compete with Apple and OS X, but I'm not so jaded yet.  Hopefully this OS follows the old MS rule of every other major OS release not sucking (ME-XP-Vista-7-8/8.1-10), but time will tell.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

They should have went with Windows 15 or Windows 2015. Just make it the year like their server OS, and do away with the crazy variants numbering scheme..


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2014)

*Congrats, you’re an Insider*
You’re registered as an Insider, but to get the latest Windows features you need to install Technical Preview.






;-P


----------



## D007 (Oct 1, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Let me guess. Win10 will be the only OS to support DX12.


Lol you know it....


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2014)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso

ISO link. still gotta "register", but here's where you get your iso file.


http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=510226
English 32 bit
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=510225
English 64 bit


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 1, 2014)

installing preview in a vm now will post screenies later


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Let me guess. Win10 will be the only OS to support DX12.


 
Not that it will matter.  Look how long it took to get DX11 mainstream.  I bet most developers will stay at 11 and not move on to DX12 for quite awhile,


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2014)

What highly revolutionary feature does DX12 offer anyway? Sorry, but I am not following it much, but I doubt it will be groundbreaking...

ISO to USB tool: it does not like a 16 GB USB3 pendrive.... getting an old 4 GB one...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2014)

Im installing windows 10 on VB right now!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2014)

Downloading now.


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2014)

Installing now on an old laptop, in real machine mode, like a man.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 1, 2014)

well, running it atm!

Its amazing how quick I'm actually back to normal, with basically everything ready to go. The interface really does look quite slick, and i was only two clicks away from having a start menu again. I suspect that i would've had that right away if i didnt choose to sync with all my settings from my win 8.1 install.

Apart from that everything works as it should, it immediately prompted me about my razer gear software, and also installed the default graphics driver for my card granting me proper resolutions and the such.
Installed catalyst 14.9 just now, works without a hitch.
Steam also just rebuilt its own install.

Feel free to ask moar questions!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 1, 2014)

Also an insider, looking forward to having a play around on it today.


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2014)

The official forum  has already stuff to read...

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windowstp?auth=1


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 1, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> well, running it atm!
> 
> Its amazing how quick I'm actually back to normal, with basically everything ready to go. The interface really does look quite slick, and i was only two clicks away from having a start menu again. I suspect that i would've had that right away if i didnt choose to sync with all my settings from my win 8.1 install.
> 
> ...



How about chipset drivers?


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 1, 2014)

Still at work, can't wait to play around with it later tonight.

Anyone got screenshots to share?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2014)

We should have a dozen threads within the next 24 hours crying about stability issues in Windows 10 and at least three of them will have "M$" in their title.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 1, 2014)

will it work on Dell Latitude D430 with C2D?  hmm only way to find out is to format and load this.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 1, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> How about chipset drivers?


Everything worked from the start, could trim right away, and even the windows installer itself already recognized my storage spaces disk array (3 2,5 inch 7200RPM disks striped).



suraswami said:


> will it work on Dell Latitude D430 with C2D?  hmm only way to find out is to format and load this.


should be fine, this has the same sys req as win8.

Edit: about the bad things: uptill now theres three things i've found:
I haven't found any way to remove the search button from the taskbar.
Mouse wants to stick to the border of the screen in between my two screens when my taskbar is on that border.
Had to use compatibility mode (Windows 8 ) for war thunder to work.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2014)

d&mn everyone downloading 10 now, i want to try it but in my country most connection is crappy


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2014)

suraswami said:


> will it work on Dell Latitude D430 with C2D?  hmm only way to find out is to format and load this.


yeah i have hp with c2d too, i may use it as for fun and easy gaming.
and if 10 could run on it, it would be interesting


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

Put it on a VM and i still hate the start menu. WTB non tile version.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Put it on a VM and i still hate the start menu. WTB non tile version.


you can just unbind all the tiles, and pin your shortcuts to the top list like in win7.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> you can just unbind all the tiles, and pin your shortcuts to the top list like in win7.


Not the same. But Ill suffer with it if I have to.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 1, 2014)

OK so i installed my Windows 8.1 x64 chipset drivers and they seem fine

It picked up an X360 controller with no issues.

*NVIDIA Users* - Auto update installs Nvidia 340.52 and that's working fine along with the RGB toggle tool (if you use it) - Although it also installed 3d vision as well which i uninstalled.

Installed the drivers for my crappy wireless Microsoft Keyboard and mouse combo which did flag an os compatibility warning but seems to be working with full functionality.

Internet is running at full speed and I haven't installed any Realtek drivers so may just leave it like that unless I get any problems

I actually really like the start menu/metro hybrid and is perfect for me as I only really like a few apps to be installed.

Now the serious stuff, lets try some games


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 1, 2014)

Installed it in vmware player (free)


----------



## Frick (Oct 1, 2014)

I might toy around tomorrow, but based on screenshots it's basically what I have always imagined it should be. If the Continuum thing works it'll be great. Is the Start screen still present, or can you make the start meny full screen?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok I was skeptical at first but after browsing around the interface I must say! Its quite nice and gives a better feel for the new windows to people that are unwilling to learn metro.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 1, 2014)

Frick said:


> I might toy around tomorrow, but based on screenshots it's basically what I have always imagined it should be. If the Continuum thing works it'll be great. Is the Start screen still present, or can you make the start meny full screen?



You have the option of having the exact same layout as Windows 8.1 with a metro/start screen and desktop or just use the new hybrid.

EDIT - Here's the link to a video that shows you how - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview?os=win10&ocid=welcome_client

I also like the new 4 way snap screen


----------



## raptori (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder If all the nice privacy questions during setup will still be there in final release or it will be gone undercover ? ,thanks blobster21 for the pics .


----------



## suraswami (Oct 1, 2014)

downloading to my work laptop.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2014)

I will be playing too.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

Im sitting here looking through the "Store" and wondering it's purpose in a desktop environment. Hopefully that doesnt go live for desktops.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2014)

I sense a change in the Force. Windows 10 Clubhouse coming soon?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

I like the idea of having the 4 snapped windows, but how is it going to work with multi monitor setups?


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 1, 2014)

Frick said:


> I might toy around tomorrow, but based on screenshots it's basically what I have always imagined it should be. If the Continuum thing works it'll be great. Is the Start screen still present, or can you make the start meny full screen?



Right after the installation, i landed on Windows 10's desktop  : i didn't even ask for it but it's set to autologin with the credential i gave during the installation. i didn't see any option to maximize the start menu fullscreen, nor any start screen (you meant the metro interface ?)


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 1, 2014)

blobster21 said:


> Right after the installation, i landed on Windows 10's desktop  : i didn't even ask for it but it's set to autologin with the credential i gave during the installation. i didn't see any option to maximize the start menu fullscreen, nor any start screen (you meant the metro interface ?)



Check the video in my edited post.

EDIT - OK, I've played about 6 games so far and been using the interface for a little while.

Bare in mind I have a dual core, my current Windows 8.1 install is on an SSD and now this technical preview is on my 1TB HDD.

It flipping motors!!! I have gained 3 fps on all my games and using just a GTX 650ti Boost that's a very nice gain lol. Everything feels just that bit snappier (even compared to the SSD setup and so far I'm loving the fluidity/ease of the new start menu hybrid.]

No compatibility issues with drivers at all. Does anyone know of any under the hood enhancements they have introduced? It's probably just lack of bloat (ie updates, security updates etc) but for now this is my gaming os and the SSD install can just be used for the GF's WoW fetish 

BTW, games tested -

Alan Wake {DX9]
Atom Zombie Smasher {Open GL]
Trine 1 Enchanted
Trine 2
Mafia 2 {Physx}
Bad Company 2 {DX11}


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> Check the video in my edited post.
> 
> EDIT - OK, I've played about 6 games so far and been using the interface for a little while.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear. Debating putting it on my ssd as well along with win 7. 

Your gf has good taste.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been playing with it for a few hours could have been about 30min more but i had to make a AIO iso because i just NEED to have all the editions. I really like it so far. I watched the media reveal and im happy they are doing multiple desktops now. I really liked that about linux. They seemed to handle open programs well too when strictly speaking about other desktops the programs have a line under the taskbar to indicate it is running elsewhere I thought that was a nice touch. Detected everything hardware wise fine on my test laptop. Even my wifi during install. Logged in using my microsoft account and it synced everything.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> I've been playing with it for a few hours could have been about 30min more but i had to make a AIO iso because i just NEED to have all the editions. I really like it so far. I watched the media reveal and im happy they are doing multiple desktops now. I really liked that about linux. They seemed to handle open programs well too when strictly speaking about other desktops the programs have a line under the taskbar to indicate it is running elsewhere I thought that was a nice touch. Detected everything hardware wise fine on my test laptop. Even my wifi during install. Logged in using my microsoft account and it synced everything.


How many editions did it give you with the AIO?

Now if I could just replace Skydrive or Skydive or whatever the hell it's called with Google Drive and not make me log into a microsoft account, id pretty much be OK with this OS.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Let me guess. Win10 will be the only OS to support DX12.



Supposedly 8.1 users are free and 7 users get it really cheap, so it's much less of an issue in that case.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How many editions did it give you with the AIO?
> 
> Now if I could just replace Skydrive or Skydive or whatever the hell it's called with Google Drive and not make me log into a microsoft account, id pretty much be OK with this OS.



I made the AIO I have WAIK installed. I just used the normal 32 and 64bit editions. I believe their are 4 in total because there is an enterprise version as well (Pro?) but I haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 2, 2014)

Using win 10 preview right now on a spare drive. 
I can use it just like 7 without hassle.
It's great.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 2, 2014)

OMG windows 10 works on:
windows 10 adventures on the :
Dell Insipron 6000/Intel Centrino 1.3Ghz/512MB DDR RAM/60GB HDD/Intel GMA 945/Intel Pro 2200BG

got to desktop and it works ok but the intel wireless doesn't work....


FUCK YES GOT THE WIRELESS WORKING WITH THE VISTA DRIVERS!!!!!!

DAMN I DIDNT EVEN THINK IT WOULD INSTALL LET ALONE DO ALL THIS FUCK YES!!!
__________________


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> OMG windows 10 works on:
> windows 10 adventures on the :
> Dell Insipron 6000/Intel Centrino 1.3Ghz/512MB DDR RAM/60GB HDD/Intel GMA 945/Intel Pro 2200BG
> 
> ...



Thats awesome! I wonder just how far we can bend it! for the record the official system requirements for the tech preview are as follows.


Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster


RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)


Free hard disk space: 16 GB


Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver


A Microsoft account and Internet access
which are the same for windows 8 operating systems.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 2, 2014)

I upgraded from 8.1 to 10 pain free. It did uninstall my nic drivers but it took 1 minute to reinstall them in device manager. Overall it seems slightly more responsive than 8.1.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2014)

v12dock said:


> I upgraded from 8.1 to 10 pain free. It did uninstall my nic drivers but it took 1 minute to reinstall them in device manager. Overall it seems slightly more responsive than 8.1.



Iv wanted to try this but Iv been struck with cold feet. did you do an inplace upgrade was it your main rig? everything went ok? 3rd party programs good?


----------



## v12dock (Oct 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Iv wanted to try this but Iv been struck with cold feet. did you do an inplace upgrade was it your main rig? everything went ok? 3rd party programs good?



Main rig, I haven't found anything that isn't working. Using catalyst 14.9 drivers, I started the upgrade then left so the upgrade went fine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2014)

v12dock said:


> Main rig, I haven't found anything that isn't working. Using catalyst 14.9 drivers, I started the upgrade then left so the upgrade went fine.



Did you have AV? because my experience with upgrades in the shop is that windows usually bitches about 3rd party AV software.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 2, 2014)

here's the first screenshot


----------



## v12dock (Oct 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Did you have AV? because my experience with upgrades in the shop is that windows usually bitches about 3rd party AV software.



I am using no anti virus


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2014)

v12dock said:


> I am using no anti virus



hm I might have to give it a go. but I have these feels. Damn you v12!


----------



## v12dock (Oct 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> hm I might have to give it a go. but I have these feels. Damn you v12!



I like it so far it seems like a step in the right direction.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 2, 2014)

Intel GMA driver installs fine in 7 but not 10


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2014)

v12dock said:


> I like it so far it seems like a step in the right direction.



Me too I have it on a laptop right now and Im really digging the implementation of multiple desktops. It really helps on single monitor machines. I like the start menu alot more than I thought I would. though it may be just my system/touchpad drivers the charms bar reacts oddly sometimes showing up when I skirt the side of the screen and sometimes not showing up at all when  I move my cursor to the edge on purpose.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2014)

Running 10 on a Gen 2 Hyper-V VM on my Win 8.1 machine. So far so good... using an Internal switch with ICS sharing to my WiFi as using it with Onboard was creating connection dropout issues. The start menu is ok..so far it's nice but doesn't seem all the revolutionary. I may need to create a bootable drive and use more direct hardware and have full access to all my resources, at this point it's limited to 1 core and 2GB (dynamic). I dunno. So far it seems ok, it's pretty fast, honestly so far seems like 8.1 with a start menu + metro apps combined. I do like how the color themes and outlines look too. I like the super narrow borders. It is just a Tech Preview, but can't say it seems all that different from what I'm already using, though I also happen to like W8.1 with Classic Start, I'm sure 10 will do just fine and impress me eventually. Time will tell.

Update: Running MBAM 2.0 without issues. Just ran my Ninite run, got chrome, runtimes, adobe, libre office and MBAM installed. So far 0 issues.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Running 10 on a Gen 2 Hyper-V VM on my Win 8.1 machine. So far so good... using an Internal switch with ICS sharing to my WiFi as using it with Onboard was creating connection dropout issues. The start menu is ok..so far it's nice but doesn't seem all the revolutionary. I may need to create a bootable drive and use more direct hardware and have full access to all my resources, at this point it's limited to 1 core and 2GB (dynamic). I dunno. So far it seems ok, it's pretty fast, honestly so far seems like 8.1 with a start menu + metro apps combined. I do like how the color themes and outlines look too. I like the super narrow borders. It is just a Tech Preview, but can't say it seems all that different from what I'm already using, though I also happen to like W8.1 with Classic Start, I'm sure 10 will do just fine and impress me eventually. Time will tell.



I agree my hesitation was more toward the scale of it when slimming the apps down I found it just as intuitive as other versions of windows. I also don't think its revolutionary but I think it offers a good balance of both. I think atleast judging by this preview Microsoft hit the nail on the head already with the UI changes. I think the adoption rate will be huge for 10 going by the UI alone because its not a huge leap for either camp 8/7


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2014)

Ya...honestly this feels like it should've just been 8.2 to me imho. Maybe there are enough changes to justify a new OS... but one thing they will have is pushing DX12, whatever else they are touting as a 10-specific feature (I haven't really been reading up on it...I'm in no rush to move on yet). It's nice, seems to run fine...I wouldn't upgrade my main OS with it or anything like that. It's stable...but I'm only doing the basics with it thus far.

Honestly I'm more excited playing with my AsteriskNOW VM and making SIP phones play nice. I was hoping that 10 would elicit more than that...so far...meh. 

I'll give them a good job on the UI...but that's not enough for a new OS imho. And it still resembles 8 enough that it seems kind of pointless...on the surface...for a new OS. I'm sure there's plenty behind the scenes, and again like I said before, time will tell.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 2, 2014)

PRTG is even working ... sorta.... thinks it's disconnected then reconnected when it's clearly been staying connected... hmmm


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Anybody played some games on it yet?


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Anybody played some games on it yet?


Warthunder now needs compatibility mode for some reason(Windows 8 compat mode)

Fallout works fine, 3D via tridef works fine aswell. 
Haven't tried more yet


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just to let your know : I encoutered a weird bug at work with this preview version : I tried to integrate the machine in our microsoft domain, and since then the VM keep restarting as soon as it reach the login screen:






then 10 seconds after :


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2014)

Well it doesn't play at all with Virtualbox. I did get it working last night, but now on boot it just throws error codes at me.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't download the enterprise version. Installed Akamai as per their instructions, selected a save location, and nothing happens. On the black status bar at the top of the webpage it says it's downloading, but nothing actually is...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 2, 2014)

i am running it off an old Lenovo ThinkCentre at work equipped with a C2D E8200, ECS G31T-LN, 2gigs of Ram, and Seagate ST3320820AS 320gig drive and Widnows 10 x86 runs great no lag or anything...

only thing i was looking a little wierd at was the driver for the Intel G33/G31 onboard GFX wasn't installed, just right clicked and clicked on update driver software and it found it in a fine time, not quick as an ssd but still good speed.


----------



## erixx (Oct 2, 2014)

Installed on a Lenovo C2D N500 Vista laptop and installation and booting (HDD) is so slow, I didn't remember!
Once booted it is very fluid.

So far,
1) I miss METRO, really! I am totally used to it (work all day with a personalised metro start screen, stock "apps" are of no use to me of course) Going to test the workaround later.
2) The Search Icon in the taskbar is like WTF! You click it, it is slow ... of course, it is loading some hot "trending topics". Why omg!?
3) I told the setup to not sync my Onedrive desktop preferences, etc, nor anything, but after first boot my desktop background picture was there... ,LOL


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2014)

Frick said:


> Well it doesn't play at all with Virtualbox. I did get it working last night, but now on boot it just throws error codes at me.



And VMware Workstation says I can't do VT-x... Sigh.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2014)

running on my main rig, only problems ive encountered are CPUZ and ELEET dont work in 10, my daughter played Sims 4 just fine and my GTX 680 and the drivers are playing nice with 10 so far  CRU even works and my screen is o/c ed again in win 10


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> running on my main rig, only problems ive encountered are CPUZ and ELEET dont work in 10, my daughter played Sims 4 just fine and my GTX 680 and the drivers are playing nice with 10 so far  CRU even works and my screen is o/c ed again in win 10



Do you feel relatively comfortable running the preview on your machine until it expires? Not too fussed about utilities, but if general software like steam and chrome work fine and dandy alongside games, it sounds like a legitimate beta stage.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Do you feel relatively comfortable running the preview on your machine until it expires? Not too fussed about utilities, but if general software like steam and chrome work fine and dandy alongside games, it sounds like a legitimate beta stage.


Running it on my main system aswell.
Have done the same with the windows 7 and 8 beta, never had any problems I couldn't deal with really. Compatibility options for windows are generally robust enough, and the driver model since Vista is similar enough for most stuff to just work regardless.
Also, I've got most of my files and stuff properly organised, and most games reside on another disk, mostly on steam which also works like a charm right away after a small re-install action it performs on itself, so formatting doesn't take long at all.
An hour and a half after i shut down my windows 8.1 PC I was already playing warthunder on my windows 10 PC, with most programs reinstalled.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Running it on my main system aswell.
> Have done the same with the windows 7 and 8 beta, never had any problems I couldn't deal with really. Compatibility options for windows are generally robust enough, and the driver model since Vista is similar enough for most stuff to just work regardless.



Do you run it all the way up to release and then get it fully unlocked on release?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Do you feel relatively comfortable running the preview on your machine until it expires? Not too fussed about utilities, but if general software like steam and chrome work fine and dandy alongside games, it sounds like a legitimate beta stage.



I ran 7 preview until it went retail.  I never had too much of a problem with that run and I just kept the OS on and used my serial key when it went retail.  I expect to do the same with 10 and will enjoy using the preview and acquainting myself with my first chance on a new OS since 2008


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Do you run it all the way up to release and then get it fully unlocked on release?


Yeah, never had a reason to switch back.

The windows 8 beta had me doubting for a small while because of some annoyance with games not properly starting and that mouse bug, but that got fixed quick enough for it not to matter a lot.

Currently my main issue with windows 10 is the mouse getting kinda "stuck" between two monitors when i've got my taskbar situated on that border, as if windows thinks theres a charms bar my mouse is supposed to go to. It leads to either losing my mouse at that border, or greatly overshooting stuff i need to click on the other side of the border, kinda annoying. Made a ticket about it and hopefully it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 2, 2014)

Nobody is having driver issues, because this is actually the 8.1.2 update we were promised to happen in September.  If they gave us the start menu back then they wouldn't have a selling point for Windows 10.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Nobody is having driver issues, because this is actually the 8.1.2 update we were promised to happen in September.  If they gave us the start menu back then they wouldn't have a selling point for Windows 10.



Yeah, that's more and more what this is looking like. And honestly, damage control is a way of life for M$. Everything I'm seeing says this is really just a conglomerate of fixing issues people had with Win8 and 8.1. They've been talking for a while about no longer issuing Major OS shipments, and moving to the model Apple established. This just gives them the clean break from the bad taste people had with Win8. I just consider it a blessing that noone has come out to say that the Indonesian president was wrong about a Free Upgrade for Win8 users. Kinda takes me off guard, M$ being who they are. 

I've not seen anyone completely dismantling the OS yet (haven't had a chance to look) but my money is on the structure being Win8, with a new paint job, spoiler, and maybe a higher end tranny.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, that's more and more what this is looking like. And honestly, damage control is a way of life for M$. Everything I'm seeing says this is really just a conglomerate of fixing issues people had with Win8 and 8.1. They've been talking for a while about no longer issuing Major OS shipments, and moving to the model Apple established. This just gives them the clean break from the bad taste people had with Win8. I just consider it a blessing that noone has come out to say that the Indonesian president was wrong about a Free Upgrade for Win8 users. Kinda takes me off guard, M$ being who they are.
> 
> I've not seen anyone completely dismantling the OS yet (haven't had a chance to look) but my money is on the structure being Win8, with a new paint job, spoiler, and maybe a higher end tranny.


Tranny you say?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 2, 2014)

Well it works smooth... ran steam, got skyrim, bunch of mods and played flawlessly for an hour or so... Zero problems so far...

That icon theme... it's Longhorn...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, that's more and more what this is looking like. And honestly, damage control is a way of life for M$. Everything I'm seeing says this is really just a conglomerate of fixing issues people had with Win8 and 8.1. They've been talking for a while about no longer issuing Major OS shipments, and moving to the model Apple established. This just gives them the clean break from the bad taste people had with Win8. I just consider it a blessing that noone has come out to say that the Indonesian president was wrong about a Free Upgrade for Win8 users. Kinda takes me off guard, M$ being who they are.
> 
> I've not seen anyone completely dismantling the OS yet (haven't had a chance to look) but my money is on the structure being Win8, with a new paint job, spoiler, and maybe a higher end tranny.



It's on kernel 6.4 (6+4 = 10) though isn't it, whereas Win 8 is running 6.2 (8.1 running 6.3). Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I always assumed Windows were named after their Kernel SUM, Windows 7 was 6.1.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Tranny you say?



That video marketing fellow looks suspicious, maybe he's referring to him as a tranny with a high end hipster hair cut.

"I used to be a woman once, then I took a windows kernel update between the knees"


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> ...
> 
> "I used to be a woman once, then I took a windows kernel update between the knees"​



 negative points for making me cramp trying to keep from laughing in the office right across from my boss


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I made the jump on my main system since I use my chrome book way more then my laptop. My first impressions are nice It didnt save my login picture and lockscreen background I had to activate using the beta key since it didnt like my 8 key kind of expected. (I did an implace upgrade) My only real big gripe is trixx @W1zzard  absolutely hates it I use trixx for my 290x custom fan settings to keep her cool setting them was no problem but the second I clicked on the settings tab on trixx to  set it too boot with windows the entire system would lock up. I was able to replicate this after multiple reboots. I uninstalled it for now. Everything else seems to work great and It didnt even bitch about bitdefender being installed and AV was the one thing I was worried about since I run into alot of 8=>8.1 upgrades shitting because of AV software being installed.

@CrAsHnBuRnXp  I think asked about dual monitors and the multi desktop mode and here you go. This is from my personal system. The "desktops" show a preview of whats on the OTHER monitor I'm guessing this is for certain positioning setups. For example in this photo my primary monitor is on the left this is where I run alot of apps. I run chrome on the second monitor of my first desktop (I know it might be hard to keep up with this) So the cubed program window shows up on the right. but the preview tiles show chrome is open on one of my monitors on my first desktop. Likewise I have photoshop open on my primary monitor on my second desktop you can see this preview on my primary monitor on the left side even though its my "second" desktop


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 3, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Did you have AV? because my experience with upgrades in the shop is that windows usually bitches about 3rd party AV software.


Using Symantec Endpoint Protection. there were no problems with the upgrade.
I only had to reinstall my display drivers.(GT 650M)
The system I upgraded was my laptop( Lenovo Ideapad Y400 i7 QM version).

I had it running Win 7 previously because I didn't like win 8. The upgrade went well and it is much snappier than Win 7. 

EDIT:  I made a system image before upgrading since the tech preview can't upgrade to the RTM version.  This way when the rtm comes out I go back to my win7 install and upgrade it. (I store my files on a secondary drive)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah I cloned my primary drive as well I have everything setup to secondary drives files programs work stuff etc are all on separate disks. I'm brave but im not THAT brave.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2014)

Can anyone say how windows 10 is for multiple monitors? The reason I didn't like 8 is because my mouse would always get caught on the edge while switching monitors


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 3, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Can anyone say how windows 10 is for multiple monitors? The reason I didn't like 8 is because my mouse would always get caught on the edge while switching monitors


They fixed that in windows 8, but in 10 its back =(


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, that's more and more what this is looking like. And honestly, damage control is a way of life for M$. Everything I'm seeing says this is really just a conglomerate of fixing issues people had with Win8 and 8.1. They've been talking for a while about no longer issuing Major OS shipments, and moving to the model Apple established. This just gives them the clean break from the bad taste people had with Win8. I just consider it a blessing that noone has come out to say that the Indonesian president was wrong about a Free Upgrade for Win8 users. Kinda takes me off guard, M$ being who they are.
> 
> I've not seen anyone completely dismantling the OS yet (haven't had a chance to look) but my money is on the structure being Win8, with a new paint job, spoiler, and maybe a higher end tranny.


what?? president of indonesia said that.
if true i must a miss something


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 3, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> what?? president of indonesia said that.
> if true i must a miss something



Not that one... this one --> President of Microsoft Indonesia.
CEO Microsoft: Windows 9 Gratis, Asalkan...
Microsoft Indonesia president: Windows 9 will be free to Windows 8 owners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well installed this on my spare C2D 1GB DDR2 laptop and it works good on fresh boot but after about 15 minutes of browsing the HDD maxes out at 100% and just sits there and EVERY comes to a crawl. I formatted and put windows xp back and had no issues so its not hardware related.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well installed this on my spare C2D 1GB DDR2 laptop and it works good on fresh boot but after about 15 minutes of browsing the HDD maxes out at 100% and just sits there and EVERY comes to a crawl. I formatted and put windows xp back and had no issues so its not hardware related.



could be a funky driver somewhere, running it off a Lenovo ThinkCentre with a C2D no problems not even after a full day of browsing or going standby or different ppl trying it out ^^


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 3, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> They fixed that in windows 8, but in 10 its back =(



And then all of a sudden, not knowing what caused it, the sticky border is gone . Not sure what happened, but not shutting down my system now unless i have to =D


----------



## Kursah (Oct 3, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Can anyone say how windows 10 is for multiple monitors? The reason I didn't like 8 is because my mouse would always get caught on the edge while switching monitors



Never have this issue, or not recently enough to have any significance on my memory...must have been fixed pretty quickly. Dual and triple screens on 8/8.1 has been a great experience for me. 

10 on dual/triple screens works the same as 8.1 to me...pretty solid on that aspect.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 3, 2014)

I may still end up skipping this version of Windows. 


I do NOT like the new start menu
I do NOT like having to use a Microsoft account
I do NOT want to have to enter a password to log into my HOME machine
I do NOT like how "All Programs" is now "All apps". Im not on a god damn phone or tablet. 
I do NOT like how the shut down button is at the top of the start menu
I do NOT like Windows 8 feel
I want full Aero back.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Might be able to avoid having to create a ms account and turn off certain features...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 3, 2014)

I might have to hold on to 7 like people did with XP and then just dual boot Ubuntu or something and boot into 7 when I want to play a game.


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2014)

It looks like Windows 10 will ship with DX 12

http://www.pcgamesn.com/windows-10-will-ship-with-directx-12

If there are any significant improvements over Win 7 gaming wise then that is a reason for me to upgrade. If not, I'm perfectly happy with Win 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mantle will make Ms not pair direct x so much with new OS builds...


----------



## v12dock (Oct 3, 2014)

I am not able to get Virtual Box  to work on W10


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 3, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I may still end up skipping this version of Windows.
> 
> I do NOT like having to use a Microsoft account


you don't have to use a Microsoft account....
I know I'm not.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 3, 2014)

@v12dock 

So far out of everyone around me, I've been the only one having luck with a virtualized 10 install...and that was using a Gen 2 Hyper-V VM on my Windows 8.1 machine. Just enable it in Windows Features and roll with that if you want it virtualized. I know many prefer Virtual Box... but I quite like Hyper-v. It works great for me in this application.

I gave it 1 core and 2GB ram... and it was fast... I doubled those and it was still fast, but then again I'm not running heavy apps and items in this VM yet...just the basics.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 3, 2014)

It's acutally really laggy for me in VMware. Then again I am playing around with it at work and the VM is on my desktop at home so I am teamviewered in.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 3, 2014)

Try VNC or RDP instead of team viewer. Lot less laggy.


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 3, 2014)

The 32bit version runs fine on my 8 year old hp notebook. I really love the start menu how it is now. actually i would like to convert my win 8 into this directly.  Got an ssd in the notebook though 

@Solaris17
Do you happen to know where I can download the lovely wallpaper that you have installed on post #86?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 3, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Try VNC or RDP instead of team viewer. Lot less laggy.


It's only laggy with VMware running and it's only within the Windows 10 environment does the mouse lag.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It's on kernel 6.4 (6+4 = 10) though isn't it, whereas Win 8 is running 6.2 (8.1 running 6.3). Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I always assumed Windows were named after their Kernel SUM



Prior to 1996 they were all named after their kernel number:

Windows NT 4.x used kernel 4.x
Windows NT 3.x used kernel 3.x
Windows 3.x used kernel 3.x
Windows 2.x used kernel 2.x
Windows 1.x used kernel 1.x



remixedcat said:


> why are they skipping 9???? doesn't make any sense...



The speculation now for skipping 9 is not marketing but to avoid software installation errors.  Apparently there is a not insignificant amount of software that is coded to to look at the name of the OS as opposed to the kernel version when determining compatibility.  In order to prevent installation on Windows 95 and Windows 98 systems, that software is coded to refuse to install on any OS with name "Windows 9*".  This would mean that otherwise compatible software would refuse to install on Windows 9 because it thought the OS was Windows 95 or Windows 98.  Considering the amount of legacy software on Windows, this seems like a good idea on Microsoft's part


----------



## SaltyFish (Oct 3, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> The speculation now for skipping 9 is not marketing but to avoid software installation errors.  Apparently there is a not insignificant amount of software that is coded to to look at the name of the OS as opposed to the kernel version when determining compatibility.  In order to prevent installation on Windows 95 and Windows 98 systems, that software is coded to refuse to install on any OS with name "Windows 9*".  This would mean that otherwise compatible software would refuse to install on Windows 9 because it thought the OS was Windows 95 or Windows 98.  Considering the amount of legacy software on Windows, this seems like a good idea on Microsoft's part


In that case, you'd think they could've just gone with "Windows Nine". Sure, everyone would refer to it as "Windows 9" or something, but software would see it as "Windows Nine". Hey, it worked for the Xbox!


----------



## newconroer (Oct 3, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> why are they skipping 9???? doesn't make any sense...


Apparently adding '10' at the end makes it more "comprehensive"

If only I had luck with Linux distros, I'd switch - I need a mentor, someone show me the way to the dark side!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 3, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> The speculation now for skipping 9 is not marketing but to avoid software installation errors.  Apparently there is a not insignificant amount of software that is coded to to look at the name of the OS as opposed to the kernel version when determining compatibility.  In order to prevent installation on Windows 95 and Windows 98 systems, that software is coded to refuse to install on any OS with name "Windows 9*".  This would mean that otherwise compatible software would refuse to install on Windows 9 because it thought the OS was Windows 95 or Windows 98.  Considering the amount of legacy software on Windows, this seems like a good idea on Microsoft's part


I was about to post this exact thing.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 3, 2014)

Kursah said:


> @v12dock
> 
> So far out of everyone around me, I've been the only one having luck with a virtualized 10 install...and that was using a Gen 2 Hyper-V VM on my Windows 8.1 machine. Just enable it in Windows Features and roll with that if you want it virtualized. I know many prefer Virtual Box... but I quite like Hyper-v. It works great for me in this application.
> 
> I gave it 1 core and 2GB ram... and it was fast... I doubled those and it was still fast, but then again I'm not running heavy apps and items in this VM yet...just the basics.



I'm running it with WM Player [ 2 cores, 3GB ram and 100GB disk space, not that it needs it].  My CPU is an ancient  i7 920 and I'm surprised how well its running it on just two cores.  There is some mouse lag but I bumped up the dpi and its better.

Only issue is I don't have network or onboard sound working, going to tinker with drivers over the weekend.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 4, 2014)

Black.Raven said:


> The 32bit version runs fine on my 8 year old hp notebook. I really love the start menu how it is now. actually i would like to convert my win 8 into this directly.  Got an ssd in the notebook though
> 
> @Solaris17
> Do you happen to know where I can download the lovely wallpaper that you have installed on post #86?



Sure @Black.Raven its for dual monitors.

http://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/542f308d02d15302944.jpg


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I'm just going to call it what it is: Windows NT 6.4.  Out of Windows NT 6, only 6.1 (Windows 7) was well received.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 4, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> Prior to 1996 they were all named after their kernel number:
> 
> Windows NT 4.x used kernel 4.x
> Windows NT 3.x used kernel 3.x
> ...



Makes sense now!!


----------



## v12dock (Oct 4, 2014)

Kursah said:


> @v12dock
> 
> So far out of everyone around me, I've been the only one having luck with a virtualized 10 install...and that was using a Gen 2 Hyper-V VM on my Windows 8.1 machine. Just enable it in Windows Features and roll with that if you want it virtualized. I know many prefer Virtual Box... but I quite like Hyper-v. It works great for me in this application.
> 
> I gave it 1 core and 2GB ram... and it was fast... I doubled those and it was still fast, but then again I'm not running heavy apps and items in this VM yet...just the basics.




I am running W10 natively I wanted to create a Server 2012 R2 VM using virtual box and I kept having kernal errors. I ended up using hyper-V


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 4, 2014)

So if that number 9 bug is true and originates from a Bill Gates coding oversight, does that make it the "*Bill*enium bug?"


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2014)

I actually don't hate it.  First os since 8 that I don't have to install a 3rd party app just to access programs....  will stay tuned on this one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 4, 2014)

It doesnt appear to keep desktops after a reboot or shutdown so they seem to be "session" based.

You can however delete them and create them whenever you like. using dual 1080p monitors I was able to create 10 before the add button disappeared. This left my 10th desktop half cut off by the edges of my screen but still accessible. Maybe this is resolution based? or they scale by resolution? Not that I could see anyone needing more than 10. They dont seem to allow you to scroll through this bar of desktop either because I would have attempted to make more.


----------



## Rannick1982 (Oct 4, 2014)

I did the jump, but now, having difficulty enabling SLi, due to the store always running in the background...


----------



## Raw (Oct 4, 2014)

Got Win 10 installed this morning on a Windows 7 x64 machine (E-8500 x 4Gb ram) and I am really liking it so far, a lot.
Everything is much snappier, the install went very smooth with no ISO file required. Just installed direct from Microsoft, right over Win 7.
I can't do this with my other machine running Win 8.1, a ISO on a USB Flash Drive is required.
And with the choice of Start Menu or Start Screen I am loving it.
About time MS listened to the user.


----------



## erixx (Oct 4, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I may still end up skipping this version of Windows.
> 
> 
> I do NOT like the new start menu
> ...



Agree on many things.

I dont like old start menu, don't like new. Dont know what I want. Let us kust personalize it fully.
No need for a MS account man! (beta maybe, but ccan use any account)
No password is needed. I do not use.,
"All Apps" SUCKS, Apps is not correct English at all...

Lots is better, lots is worse. Usual stuff...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting some weird flash errors in firefox where the audio will stutter for a half a second every once and a while. if i have music streaming in one tab (Google music) and have a you tube video open in another and right click the video to view options the stutter will happen indefinitely until the menu is gone. wondering if anyone else can duplicate the same glitch? going to see about reinstalling firefox and adobe flash to see if that helps out any. 

also noticed that the audio vs windows 7 is significantly lower volume for some strange reason. I'm assuming that's a driver related problem?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I will not be touching this untill its a finished product


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I might be getting it simply because Windows 7 is getting long in the tooth.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I might be getting it simply because Windows 7 is getting long in the tooth.



Yep, it sure is! Mainstream support stops after Patch Tuesday in January. After that it will only be security updates.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I might be getting it simply because Windows 7 is getting long in the tooth.



I was on similar thinking. Got windows 8.1 pro for about 17 dollars under the assumption that the free/discount rumours might hold some truth for Windows 10. 7 is good, but the boot times are valuable to me, so I'm hoping to get 10 for cheap. It's just a service pack in my eyes, it's still windows 8 with a face-lift and some extra features. Nothing like the jump from xp to visa, so I don't see how they could charge existing 8 users to pay full price for an OS update in essence. I hate the metro interface currently, but I don't use it, I just have 5 icons on my task bar as that's all I use, so metro isn't interfering with me just yet. 

Hopefully they deal with the folder permissions crap that server 2012 has. One of the many nightmares I have to face at work. Windows server better be viable, cause we're hating 2012.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 4, 2014)

erixx said:


> "All Apps" SUCKS, Apps is not correct English at all...


and what IS correct English?
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/app?q=apps


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 4, 2014)

What permissions errors on server 2012 @RCoon


----------



## m&m's (Oct 5, 2014)

Microsoft and partners are watching you.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-technical-preview-data,27816.html

Might not be the best idea to install the technical preview on your main computer.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 5, 2014)

Did they ever do that with other versions??


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2014)

NO CPUZ doesn't work even in compatability my feels.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hmm, I have win 10 running in Hyper-V however I can't seem to get it to hook to the internet. Not sure what I did wrong but it doesn't have network ability.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Check the lan drivers


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2014)

Any time I set up the virtual switch it screws up my NIC and I can't even get on the internet with my machine.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 6, 2014)

Check the following option "enable management operating system to use this network adapter" in Hyper-V's Virtual switch manager:





Then when on the list of VMs: Right click>Settings>[Left Section] Network adapter>[Pulldown] Select "New Virtual Switch">[VLAN ID Section] Enable Virtual LAN ID>Input your VLAN ID (If used if not LEAVE BLANK)>Click OK.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Microsoft and partners are watching you.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-technical-preview-data,27816.html
> 
> Might not be the best idea to install the technical preview on your main computer.



i think they need to collect the data since its preview (not final product) so at least when it officially launched the OS would run well on any machine
but its kinda risky too since the data that collected is more than they need, like personal id, address, etc that not relate to OS itself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I may still end up skipping this version of Windows.
> 
> 
> I do NOT like the new start menu
> ...



I didnt have to create a account. When that part of the install pops up just click create new account and on the new screen at the bottom it says sign in without a MS account. This allows you to create a local user.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> What permissions errors on server 2012 @RCoon



Only just saw this, sorry! Basically folder permissions on 2008 were ordinary, ownership and setting permissions is a doddle, one of the many things covered in MS training of all sorts from years ago. For some reason in all their wisdom, they made folder permissions in 2012 act entirely differently, different menus, the works. Setting special permissions for HAP+ was a nightmare, we currently only use it for our file servers, web servers etc are running 2008 still because of this. They seem to think if it isn't broken, fix it until it is.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah you have to go thru a couple extra steps and it does get annoying, however. But I deal with it.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Yeah you have to go thru a couple extra steps and it does get annoying, however. But I deal with it.



HAP+ never dealt with it, had to move it over to a virtual server running 08


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Check the following option "enable management operating system to use this network adapter" in Hyper-V's Virtual switch manager:
> View attachment 59555
> 
> Then when on the list of VMs: Right click>Settings>[Left Section] Network adapter>[Pulldown] Select "New Virtual Switch">[VLAN ID Section] Enable Virtual LAN ID>Input your VLAN ID (If used if not LEAVE BLANK)>Click OK.
> ...



What is odd, is I don't even see my NIC in the list. It shows a Broadcom wireless network is all. Hell of it is, I don't even have that enabled in windows.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2014)

so i have windows 8.1 on the laptop, updated from windows 8.
if i install 10 now can i go back? will it wipe partition C:\ ?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 6, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> so i have windows 8.1 on the laptop, updated from windows 8.
> if i install 10 now can i go back? will it wipe partition C:\ ?


no, you can't go back..
I suggest creating a backup image of your os  drive


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> no, you can't go back..
> I suggest creating a backup image of your os  drive


its already there. there is a hard set factory image from samsung. problem is it takes a long time to get that backup into the drive again and destroys the C drive data.

so looks like i wont be trying windows 10 anytime soon


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/10/06/windows-10-spying/

Well there is also this, Microsoft at least in the technical preview of windows 10 can pretty much see anything and everything you do: What you are typing, speaking if using applications which require your voice, what programs you use and how much you use them for, email etc

At the moment this may be included only in the technical preview but if this makes it into retail version it will give me serious second thoughts, on a side note Microsoft claims that the method they use for collecting the info is very secure.

I know that if you have nothing to hide then I have nothing to fear off but I kinda want privacy when searching for porn, guns or other stuff.
(I didnt read the whole thread so if this already has been posted sorry)


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 6, 2014)

..... and the whole icloud  nudes thing makes people cringe and nervous too


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 6, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> What is odd, is I don't even see my NIC in the list. It shows a Broadcom wireless network is all. Hell of it is, I don't even have that enabled in windows.



What NIC do you use?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2014)

Silas Woodruff said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/10/06/windows-10-spying/
> 
> Well there is also this, Microsoft at least in the technical preview of windows 10 can pretty much see anything and everything you do: What you are typing, speaking if using applications which require your voice, what programs you use and how much you use them for, email etc
> 
> ...




dont think it would affect many people. most people wont even know. i mean there was that iCloud thing and still the new icrap 6 sold to so many.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 6, 2014)

I installed it on a laptop I have at work today. Seems okay thus far. Installed all normal applications I'd use...during the setup there was a lot of privacy options I had to opt out of. Other than that glad Metro bullshit is gone.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2014)

Please use this thread for discussion: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/microsoft-announces-windows-10-operating-system.205834/

Thanks much!


----------

